# Vaccinations left out



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

We bought a new fridge and my husband left the vaccinations (CDTs for the goats, equine vaccinations and dog vaccinations) out on the counter in a brown paper bag - having forgot about them, when he filled the new fridge back up. I found them at least 10-12 hours later, sitting by the fridge on the counter. 
The counter was still cool from where they had been sitting there, and the vaccines were COOL at best, but this was several hundred dollard worth of vaccinations. I put them right back in the bottom drawer.

Should I throw them out? I would have without a question, but since the counter was still cool were they had been sitting and they were cool - not warm or hot - I thought they might still be okay.

I am going to ask our vet when he comes out to float the horses teeth, but I figure since its his business to vaccinate, he might say they are bad, when they actually are fine - lol. I don't know.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If they are above the temp written on the bottle I won't accpet them when they come in the mail (I always pay for ice chests from jefferslivestock.com) and I would throw them away now if you let them get above or below the temps. If temps weren't important they wouldn't be printed on the bottle, they would just say keep cool. Vicki


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

it can take as little as a 15 degree warm up to make them uneffective. I would call the manufacture if you have any additional questions as they will honestly answere but I wouldnt count on them to work. I dont even count on properly handled ones to work fully.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

If the counter was still cool where they were sitting, I would not be so quick to throw them out. 

If they were all stacked together in closed 25-dose trays, inside a brown paper sack, with the top folded down, out of sunlight, in a room temperature house... they might still be fine, (especially the trays stacked in the interior of the pile).

But if they were sitting in a location where sunlight might have come in thru the window on them... just go ahead and throw them away.

A friend of mine said that her vet told her: that if you put a vaccination vial against your cheek and it's cool to the touch, it's fine. Needn't be absolutely cold. (That's secondhand advice though, so I can't say for sure.) Oh and this was referring to dog vaccines.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

deineria said:


> We bought a new fridge and my husband left the vaccinations (CDTs for the goats, equine vaccinations and dog vaccinations) out on the counter in a brown paper bag - having forgot about them, when he filled the new fridge back up. I found them at least 10-12 hours later, sitting by the fridge on the counter.


I just want to say that this sounds exactly like something my hubby would do :bash:


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Paul did this once too during lambing. He brought the new, large (of course) CD-T bottle back in the house after giving a couple of shots while I was at work. Set it down coming in the house, found it the next day, and got rid of it. Now we just get the small bottles, little enough price difference anyway.

I use a small insulated lunch bag and icepack to take shots and syringes to the barn, but he doesn't always bother with that. We do try to do shots, banding, and tagging when I'm around. 

Peg


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I pull vaccine in the house and take the syringes out to give. With litters of pups, we carry them into the house to give shots anyway since we give them a look over, weigh them, fecal sample and trim nails. Vicki


----------

